# Ping DLX Cart bag 2014



## pokerjoke (Sep 16, 2014)

The Ping DLX Cart bag really does look the business.
If you like Ping this could be the bag for you.
It really is a sturdy bag,it feels solid in its construction.
It is waterproof however I don't believe the zip area will keep out the rain fully.
It comes with a rain hood as standard that is very easy to fix with the poppers.
The bag has 8 pockets,however for me a little disappointing.
The main pockets on the side are tight and my waterproofs in the main pocket didn't
leave room for much more.
The front pocket is very big however the pocket right above the inside drops into the 
back of the front pocket taking up its space,a very weird design.
It has a handle and a strap for carrying,and the rain hood sits snuggly in behind the bag
well out of the way.
Even though it comes with an umbrella holder at the bottom of the bag,you know the little rubber
bit that's made out of the bag material that holds the spike part,the top metal ring is too small
for an umbrella so a Velcro strap will have to be purchased to hold the top of the umbrella in place.
The 14 way divider looks very spacious and the clubs sit nicely into them,however the putter
holder is small and a lot of the putter protrudes,i like a holder where the putter sits right down
but of course this is a personal preference.
All in all a good solid bag with just a couple of letdowns.
At Â£139 its reasonably priced and Ping fans will love it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 16, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			The Ping DLX Cart bag really does look the business.
If you like Ping this could be the bag for you.
It really is a sturdy bag,it feels solid in its construction.
It is waterproof however I don't believe the zip area will keep out the rain fully.
It comes with a rain hood as standard that is very easy to fix with the poppers.
The bag has 8 pockets,however for me a little disappointing.
The main pockets on the side are tight and my waterproofs in the main pocket didn't
leave room for much more.
The front pocket is very big however the pocket right above the inside drops into the 
back of the front pocket taking up its space,a very weird design.
It has a handle and a strap for carrying,and the rain hood sits snuggly in behind the bag
well out of the way.
Even though it comes with an umbrella holder at the bottom of the bag,you know the little rubber
bit that's made out of the bag material that holds the spike part,the top metal ring is too small
for an umbrella so a Velcro strap will have to be purchased to hold the top of the umbrella in place.
The 14 way divider looks very spacious and the clubs sit nicely into them,however the putter
holder is small and a lot of the putter protrudes,i like a holder where the putter sits right down
but of course this is a personal preference.
All in all a good solid bag with just a couple of letdowns.
At Â£139 its reasonably priced and Ping fans will love it.
		
Click to expand...

I have this as well http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Ping-DLX-White-Charcoal-Red-Cart-Bag.html and not a huge fan. The design is far too rigid and I find it a pain to get stuff in and out of the big side pockets, especially trying to get waterproofs out in the rain. It's fine in the dry. The bag is roomy enough with lots of pockets. I don't have an issue with the putter well or the umbrella going into the well. I would only give it 6.5 out of 10 based on the issue with the side pockets and the rigidity


----------



## Evesdad (Sep 23, 2014)

Mmmmm conflicting views!!! This bag is def on my radar for next season, was going to buy recently but with the up coming winter and trolley ban on the horizon I went for a new stand bag! The side pockets looked more flappy than a pocket and the top want full length dividers were points I'd marked it down for, be interested how you get on more long term and how it fares in the wetter weather.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 23, 2014)

Evesdad said:



			Mmmmm conflicting views!!! This bag is def on my radar for next season, was going to buy recently but with the up coming winter and trolley ban on the horizon I went for a new stand bag! The side pockets looked more flappy than a pocket and the top want full length dividers were points I'd marked it down for, be interested how you get on more long term and how it fares in the wetter weather.
		
Click to expand...

Will let you know


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 5, 2014)

Just a quick update on this bag for anyone that's interested.
I have played in the rain a few times now and surprisingly it was very good.
As I said the hood is easily secured and does a good job.
I have actually found the umbrella holder on the side of the bag and it holds
the umbrella really secure.
However the biggest and most stupid thing about this bag is the big main pocket.
In fact can I actually call it a pocket,its so blinking tight.
I actually have to stuff my waterproofs in.
Ping imo have made a big mistake on this,do the designers actually play golf?
It does look good though and I have had lots of good remarks.
Also the 14 way dividers actually work quite well and getting clubs in and out is nice
and easy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2014)

I did mention it was a nightmare to get waterproofs in and out which is a shame. There's some good features in the bag and I agree with some points. It does do OK in the rain and the dividers work well but the rigidity is a real problem


----------

